# [Solved] "emerge -DavuN world" not upgrading everything?

## MarcusXP

I ran emerge -DavuN world but it can't find anything new:

```
Skeleton ~ # tmerge -DavuN world

 * Mounting 8G of memory to /var/tmp/portage ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * running emerge -DavuN world

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/mountport/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Total: 0 packages, Size of downloads: 0 kB

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] 
```

Then I run emerge -eav world and says there are 6 upgrades and 1 downgrade:

```
Skeleton ~ # tmerge -eav world

 * Mounting 8G of memory to /var/tmp/portage ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * running emerge -eav world

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/mountport/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

....

....

Total: 943 packages (6 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 936 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 128,325 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/mountport/portage

 [1] /usr/mountport/local/portage

 [?] indicates that the source repository could not be determined

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n
```

Why the first command didn't see the upgrades as being available for the 6 packages, and the downgraded package?

Isn't it a bug in the portage or something?Last edited by MarcusXP on Fri Jun 11, 2010 12:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MarcusXP

Also, revdep-rebuild and emerge --depclean show that the system is clean, no broken libraries/dependencies:

```

Skeleton ~ # revdep-rebuild

 * Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

 * Checking reverse dependencies

 * Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

 * will be emerged.

 * Collecting system binaries and libraries

 * Generated new 1_files.rr

 * Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH

 * Generated new 2_ldpath.rr

 * Checking dynamic linking consistency

 * Dynamic linking on your system is consistent... All done. 

[ 100% ]   
```

```
Skeleton ~ # emerge --depclean

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/mountport/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence, it is often necessary to run `emerge --update

 * --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> No packages selected for removal by depclean

>>> To see reverse dependencies, use --verbose

Packages installed:   948

Packages in world:    106

Packages in system:   50

Required packages:    948

Number removed:       0

Skeleton ~ # 
```

So why emerge -DavuN world doesn't detect the upgraded/downgraded packages?

----------

## MarcusXP

These are the 6 upgrade packages and 1 upgrade package which are not detected when running emerge -DavuN world, but are detected when running emerge -eav world

```
[ebuild     U ] dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.9-r2 [0.7.9-r1] USE="-source -xmldoclet" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.18.1 [0.16.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2 [4.4-r1] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 [1.05] 0 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r4 [1.8.5-r3] 648 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.75.2 [1.73.2] 1,507 kB [0]

[ebuild     UD] dev-lang/swig-1.3.36 [1.3.40] USE="java%* perl%* php%* python%* -R% -chicken% -clisp% -doc -guile% -lua% -mono% -mzscheme% -ocaml% -octave% -pike% -ruby% -tcl% -tk%" 0 kB [0] 
```

I ran same thing on my friend's machine and I found also 6 upgrade packages that are not detected by emerge -DavuN world, but in his case the packages are not exactly the same as mine:

```
[ebuild     U ] dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.9-r2 [0.7.9-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.18.1 [0.16.1] USE="-debug" 766 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2 [4.4-r1] 94 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/ftjam-2.5.3_rc2-r1 [2.5.3_rc2] 211 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cabextract-1.2-r1 [1.2] USE="-extra-tools%" 190 kB [0]

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/nasm-2.07 [2.05.01] USE="-doc" 762 kB [0]
```

Any thoughts?

----------

## Mousee

Probably because they're build-time dependencies and not runtime dependencies. So once "blah" package is done being built and you run "emerge --depclean" at some point, its build-time deps get unmerged. You could look into this further if you want but considering the fact that they're all docs or packages used to build other programs, it would only make sense.

----------

## cyberjun

Try this:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -avuDN --with-bdeps y world

 

From "man emerge"

 *Quote:*   

>  --with-bdeps < y | n >
> 
>               In  dependency  calculations, pull in build time dependencies that are not strictly required. This defaults to 'n'
> 
>               for installation actions, meaning they will not be installed, and 'y' for the --depclean action, meaning they will
> ...

 

--cyberjun

----------

## MarcusXP

Hmmm.. magic! Your command worked  :Smile: 

```
Skeleton ~ # emerge -DavuN --with-bdeps y world

WARNING: One or more repositories have missing repo_name entries:

        /usr/mountport/local/portage/profiles/repo_name

NOTE: Each repo_name entry should be a plain text file containing a

unique name for the repository on the first line.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r4 [1.8.5-r3] 648 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05-r1 [1.05] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xsl-stylesheets-1.75.2 [1.73.2] 1,507 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.4-r2 [4.4-r1] 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] dev-java/gjdoc-0.7.9-r2 [0.7.9-r1] USE="-source -xmldoclet" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] app-text/gnome-doc-utils-0.18.1 [0.16.1] USE="-debug" 0 kB

[ebuild     UD] dev-lang/swig-1.3.36 [1.3.40] USE="java%* perl%* php%* python%* -R% -chicken% -clisp% -doc -guile% -lua% -mono% -mzscheme% -ocaml% -octave% -pike% -ruby% -tcl% -tk%" 0 kB                                                                                                                                  

Total: 7 packages (6 upgrades, 1 downgrade), Size of downloads: 2,155 kB
```

So these dependencies are not strictly required.. I've learned something new today  :Smile: 

Thanks, guys!

----------

